# Nba 19-20



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2019)

Che bello rivedere Celtics e Lakers al comando delle due conference..Anche se non credo siano i favoriti finali


----------



## juventino (22 Novembre 2019)

Lo dico? Lo dico va: Luka Doncic MVP a fine stagione. Assurdo sia stato scelto per terzo al draft.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Lo dico va: Luka Doncic MVP a fine stagione. Assurdo sia stato scelto per terzo al draft.



Sta giocando meravigliosamente, ma Yannis e Lebron difensivamente (quando mettono il getttone) sono di altro livello e i record di squadra gli aiuteranno.

Anche Harden, se guardiamo solo l'attacco sta facendo benissimo pur dovendo dividere il palcoscenico con Westbrook.

Certo che se il 100% di Simmons da 3 invece che un 1/1 diventasse un 60/140.... se ne riparlerebbe.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Lo dico va: Luka Doncic MVP a fine stagione. Assurdo sia stato scelto per terzo al draft.



difficile direi, ma se continua così.


----------



## MasterGorgo (22 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che bello rivedere Celtics e Lakers al comando delle due conference..Anche se non credo siano i favoriti finali



Vero. 
Oltretutto le partite che ho visto per ora sono state molto belle, le classifiche sembrano interessanti e i valori in campo sono stratosferici per chi qui al massimo dal vivo può vedere l'eurolega.

Sono almeno 3 anni che stanno pescando giovani straordinari e spettacolari distribuiti da un regolamento molto interessante.
Oltre ai favoriti, vi sono squadre attrezzate e tecniche come Miami o Dallas, squadre storiche che tentano la risalita, ma sopratutto in centro o bassa classifica ci si diverte anche con i suns o i king o persino atlanta, chicago e memphis che hanno un loro progetto ben visibile. Gli unici veramante conciati per i quali non si vede la luce sono i knicks. 

Se penso alla lega di serie a come sono messi a livello organizzativo... poi provo a vedere con pochi euro il (23 novembre) Bucks-Pistons in VR


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Novembre 2019)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Oltretutto le partite che ho visto per ora sono state molto belle, le classifiche sembrano interessanti e i valori in campo sono stratosferici per chi qui al massimo dal vivo può vedere l'eurolega.
> 
> Sono almeno 3 anni che stanno pescando giovani straordinari e spettacolari distribuiti da un regolamento molto interessante.
> ...



Vabbé i Knicks ormai sono un caso patologico..gira e rigira bene o male le altre un sussulto lo danno ogni tanto..loro MAI..

Inatteso anche il tracollo di GDS a Ovest..non mi aspettavo andassero COSI' male....


----------



## juventino (24 Novembre 2019)

Comunque per l’ennesima volta abbiamo una Western Conference estremamente competitiva (si prospetta una lotta furiosa per il settimo e ottavo posto) e di riflesso una Eastern piena di squadre inguardabili; il simbolo di ciò è una squadra piena di casini come Washington che si trova al momento ad una sola vittoria dai playoff.


----------



## Snake (24 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé i Knicks ormai sono un caso patologico..gira e rigira bene o male le altre un sussulto lo danno ogni tanto..loro MAI..
> 
> Inatteso anche il tracollo di GDS a Ovest..non mi aspettavo andassero COSI' male....



hai visto con che quintetto stanno giocando?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Lo dico va: Luka Doncic MVP a fine stagione. Assurdo sia stato scelto per terzo al draft.



Visto stasera contro Houston.

Al momento é il giocatore piú dominante della Lega.

Dirlo di un ragazzino Sloveno del 99 sembra assurdo, ma é cosí


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé i Knicks ormai sono un caso patologico..gira e rigira bene o male le altre un sussulto lo danno ogni tanto..loro MAI..
> 
> Inatteso anche il tracollo di GDS a Ovest..non mi aspettavo andassero COSI' male....



Beh, i GSW hanno investito il 95% del monte salari su Curry, Thompson, Green, Russel e Looney.

Adesso hanno infortunati........ Curry, Thompson, Green, Russel e Looney.

Giocano con un roster che tranne Stein a 5 milioni é fatto da tutti giocatori al minimo salariale, probabilmente l’Olimpia in questo momento é piú forte. Ormai i warriors torneranno nel 2020/2021


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2019)

Altro bel 42ello di Doncic contro Phoenix


----------



## Miro (12 Marzo 2020)

Rudy Gobert positivo al Covid-19, NBA sospesa. Proprio un annus horribilis questo 2020...


----------



## Raryof (12 Marzo 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> Rudy Gobert positivo al Covid-19, NBA sospesa. Proprio un annus horribilis questo 2020...



Partita sospesa con i giocatori che stavano per entrare in campo, visto in diretta non riuscivo a capire perché, partita tra l'altro importantissima.
E quel pirla in conferenza (prima del test) scherzandoci su ha toccato tutti i microfoni...


----------



## kekkopot (12 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Partita sospesa con i giocatori che stavano per entrare in campo, visto in diretta non riuscivo a capire perché, partita tra l'altro importantissima.
> E quel pirla in conferenza (prima del test) scherzandoci su ha toccato tutti i microfoni...


Pensa che *******...


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Iniziano i PO:

Eastern:

Bucks vs Magic

Raptors vs Nets

Celtics vs Sixers

Pacers vs Heat


Western:

Lakers vs Trail Blazers

Clippers vs Mavericks

Nuggets vs Jazz

Rockets vs Thunder



Mie previsioni: 

Bucks in 5, Toronto in 5, Celtics in 6, o in 7, Pacers in 7.

Lakers in 6, Clippers in 6, Nuggets o Jazz: equilibrio, chi passerà lo farà alla 7ma, Rockets in 5.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Iniziano i PO:
> 
> Eastern:
> 
> ...



I Jazz saranno senza Conley...dico Nuggets in 5, Rockets in 6, Celtics in 5, sweep Raptors, Heat in 7.

Per il resto concordo.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> I Jazz saranno senza Conley...dico Nuggets in 5, Rockets in 6, Celtics in 5, sweep Raptors, Heat in 7.
> 
> Per il resto concordo.



Sì, forse ho sovrastimato i Jazz. Ho dato i Pacers in 7 ma ovviamente sarà una sfida equilibrata, vedremo


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2020)

Come on OkC.
Attenzione a SGA... Russell dovrebbe essere assente nelle prime partite (spero per tutta la serie) quindi occasione d'oro per il Gallo.
Quando l'Nba ha ripreso il tedescozzo si è riposato (con conseguenti problemucci nella second unit), ha giocato solo le ultime 2, ma a basso regime hanno comunque acchiappato un quinto posto ad ovest impensabile viste le avversarie e l'inizio di stagione.
Mi sa che è ora o mai più per il Gallo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Come on OkC.
> Attenzione a SGA... Russell dovrebbe essere assente nelle prime partite (spero per tutta la serie) quindi occasione d'oro per il Gallo.
> Quando l'Nba ha ripreso il tedescozzo si è riposato (con conseguenti problemucci nella second unit), ha giocato solo le ultime 2, ma a basso regime hanno comunque acchiappato un quinto posto ad ovest impensabile viste le avversarie e l'inizio di stagione.
> Mi sa che è ora o mai più per il Gallo.



Non é ipiu n quarantena Schroeder dopo la nascita del figlio(o figlia)?

Sara interessante il futuro dei OKC Thunder con la valanga di picks che hanno in mano. Se magari azzeccano un colpo tipo Ja Morant e qualche trade possono costruire una squadra veramente interessante con Paul che fa il leader d'esperienza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2020)

Mie previsioni: 

Bucks in 4, Toronto in 4, Celtics in 5, Heat in 5 o 6

Lakers in 7, Clippers in 6, Nuggets in 4 o 5: equilibrio, Rockets in 6 o 7

Sfida piú tirata: la banda bassotti di D’Antoni contro la grande rivelazione OKC (forza OKC!)

Se i Blazers non pagano la,fatica metteranno alla corda i Lakers se la schiena di McCullom tiene puó succedere di tutto con Dime in grado di segnare da casa sua quando serve.

Ad est i playoff se Indiana priva di Sabonis non fa miracoli, iniziano al secondo turno. Purtroppo per i miei Sixers, ma l’assenza di Simmons é un peso non risolvibile con il roster che hanno.

Denver troppo talentuosa per gli acciaccati Jazz, Clippers vs Mavs la sfida piú divertente, cercheró di vedere tutto il Luka possibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2020)

Playoff che iniziano toccandola piano:

Denver batte ai supplementari Utah, partita condita da 57 punti di Mitchell e con Jamaal Murray (36) che a partire dagli ultimi 5’ del quarto quarto segna la qualunque facendo il fenomeno.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Playoff che iniziano toccandola piano:
> 
> Denver batte ai supplementari Utah, partita condita da 57 punti di Mitchell e con Jamaal Murray (36) che a partire dagli ultimi 5’ del quarto quarto segna la qualunque facendo il fenomeno.




Nelle previsioni fatte forse abbiamo sottostimato l’effetto campo neutro. Bisognerà attendere le prime due gare di ogni sfida. Poi avremo un’idea più chiara di quanto possano incidere il campo neutro e l’assenza di pubblico.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nelle previsioni fatte forse abbiamo sottostimato l’effetto campo neutro. Bisognerà attendere le prime due gare di ogni sfida. Poi avremo un’idea più chiara di quanto possano incidere il campo neutro e l’assenza di pubblico.



Secondo me inciderá il fatto che chi andrá sotto nettamente vedrá nella sconfitta la possibilitá di lasciare la bolla e tornare in famiglia a casa. Magari non tutti ci metteranno il 100% e questo favorirá la chiusura delle serie in 4 o 5 partite.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non é ipiu n quarantena Schroeder dopo la nascita del figlio(o figlia)?
> 
> Sara interessante il futuro dei OKC Thunder con la valanga di picks che hanno in mano. Se magari azzeccano un colpo tipo Ja Morant e qualche trade possono costruire una squadra veramente interessante con Paul che fa il leader d'esperienza.



Sì è tornato giusto per i PO, tra l'altro OKC ha marciato a marce ridotte facendo riposare spesso pure Adams e nelle ultime partite Paul, Gallo a mezzo servizio, con il teutonico neretto di ritorno nella second unit e Paul col dente avvelenato sarà sicuramente una bella serie, potenzialmente OKC è una squadra che col futuro go to guy SGA può ambire ad essere una contender già dall'anno prossimo, alla fine hanno preso gli asset dei Clips (Gallo ma soprattutto SGA) perché sapevano benissimo che avrebbero potuto riaprire un ciclo senza per forza dover tankare un anno (impossibile col Gallo, Paul e in generale con il resto del gruppo di Okc), adesso bisogna vedere come finisce la stagione ma sono sicuramente da tenere d'occhio per il futuro, nella bolla può succedere di tutto e OKC è forse la squadra più clutch della Lega, nelle partite tirate al 90% hanno la meglio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì è tornato giusto per i PO, tra l'altro OKC ha marciato a marce ridotte facendo riposare spesso pure Adams e nelle ultime partite Paul, Gallo a mezzo servizio, con il teutonico neretto di ritorno nella second unit e Paul col dente avvelenato sarà sicuramente una bella serie, potenzialmente OKC è una squadra che col futuro go to guy SGA può ambire ad essere una contender già dall'anno prossimo, alla fine hanno preso gli asset dei Clips (Gallo ma soprattutto SGA) perché sapevano benissimo che avrebbero potuto riaprire un ciclo senza per forza dover tankare un anno (impossibile col Gallo, Paul e in generale con il resto del gruppo di Okc), adesso bisogna vedere come finisce la stagione ma sono sicuramente da tenere d'occhio per il futuro, nella bolla può succedere di tutto e OKC è forse la squadra più clutch della Lega, nelle partite tirate al 90% hanno la meglio.



Secondo me il buon Sam Presti non se l’aspettava minimamente.
Ha scambiato il quadriennale di Westbrook con il triennale di Paul e ha ceduto George per SGA e il contratto in scadenza di Danilo che poteva essere un asset interessante sul mercato.

Ma poi Paul é tornato sano come non lo é sempre stato recentemente, i 3 veterani, si sono aggrappati alle gambe esplosive dei giovani (SGA, Diallo, Schroeder, Noel, Dort, Bazley, Ferguson.) , si sono accorti di avere una squadra con una chimica incredibile, gli asset per il futuro giá erano in cassaforte e si sono detti..... why not?


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me inciderá il fatto che chi andrá sotto nettamente vedrá nella sconfitta la possibilitá di lasciare la bolla e tornare in famiglia a casa. Magari non tutti ci metteranno il 100% e questo favorirá la chiusura delle serie in 4 o 5 partite.



Sarà così. Dubito che in una serie sul 3-0 la squadra che sta sotto si danni per evitare lo sweep. In PO regolari, di fronte al proprio pubblico, sicuramente lotterebbero per evitare il cappotto. Ma a porte chiuse, in Florida, ad agosto, chi glielo fa fare a dannarsi per giocare una partita in più?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sarà così. Dubito che in una serie sul 3-0 la squadra che sta sotto si danni per evitare lo sweep. In PO regolari, di fronte al proprio pubblico, sicuramente lotterebbero per evitare il cappotto. Ma a porte chiuse, in Florida, ad agosto, chi glielo fa fare a dannarsi per giocare una partita in più?



Esatto, proprio questo intendevo, e magari qualcuno del roster inizierá a pensarlo giá sul 2-0 o sul 3-1.

Per questo ho pensato che molte serie finiranno in 4 o 5 partite.

Le prime due partite di ogni serie saranno decisive come mai.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il buon Sam Presti non se l’aspettava minimamente.
> Ha scambiato il quadriennale di Westbrook con il triennale di Paul e ha ceduto George per SGA e il contratto in scadenza di Danilo che poteva essere un asset interessante sul mercato.
> 
> Ma poi Paul é tornato sano come non lo é sempre stato recentemente, i 3 veterani, si sono aggrappati alle gambe esplosive dei giovani (SGA, Diallo, Schroeder, Noel, Dort, Bazley, Ferguson.) , si sono accorti di avere una squadra con una chimica incredibile, gli asset per il futuro giá erano in cassaforte e si sono detti..... why not?



Che non se lo aspettassero non credo proprio, se prendi Paul non puoi aspettarti di tankare un anno, l'inizio stagione è stato tragico ma poi hanno capito di avere un team ben equilibrato tra senatori e giovani con gamba più un talento pazzesco tra le due parti, il resto è venuto da sé.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che non se lo aspettassero non credo proprio, se prendi Paul non puoi aspettarti di tankare un anno, l'inizio stagione è stato tragico ma poi hanno capito di avere un team ben equilibrato tra senatori e giovani con gamba più un talento pazzesco tra le due parti, il resto è venuto da sé.



Ma Paul hanno cercato in tutti i modi di piazzarlo agli Heat in cambio del contratto in scadenza di Dragoc, ma l’accordo non si é fatto perché gli Heat, per accollarsi il triennale che nel 2022 chiama 44 milioni (!!!) di Paul, volevano la loro prima scelta del 2021 che OKC aveva acquisito via trade. Ma nessuno si é voluto accollare il triennale da 124 milioni di Paul senza volere in cambio un buon pacchetto delle scelte accumulate da OKC, quindi é rimasto.
Direi che é andata bene finora.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Agosto 2020)

Mi ero dimenticato che ci fosse qualche intenditore di basket nel forum! Un piacere leggervi!
Io ho guardato qualche partita nella bolla.. ho trovato un livello molto basso... ci scappa il colpo a sorpresa per il titolo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mi ero dimenticato che ci fosse qualche intenditore di basket nel forum! Un piacere leggervi!
> Io ho guardato qualche partita nella bolla.. ho trovato un livello molto basso... ci scappa il colpo a sorpresa per il titolo



Secondo me difficile uscire dal trio Milwaukee, Lakers, Clippers per il titolo ma squadre che possono fare la sorpresa Nella serie o anche in due c’è ne sono a iosa:
Toronto
Boston
Miami
Houston
Portland


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Agosto 2020)

Io tifo Houston, il barba si merita di vincere.
Ma dubito abbiano possibilità


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Io tifo Houston, il barba si merita di vincere.
> Ma dubito abbiano possibilità



L'assenza de Sefolosha è importante perchè era ottimo come "lungo" nella small-ball di Houston.

Già potrebbero essere decisive le prime partite. Westbrook è fuori almeno le prime 2 per un infortunio muscolare. Russel è un ciborg quando si tratta di recuperare da un infortunio, ma stavolta sarà una lotta per rientrare prima che la serie finisca. OKC è proprio una brutta gatta da pelare e sarà dura. 

Ma se passano OKC tutto può succedere. E' una squadra di tutti piccoli che corrono come iene e se la difesa rientra tirano da 3 (oltre 60 tiri a partita!!!). se sono nella serata in cui tirano con il 50% da tre dall'altra parte ci può essere anche Gesù incarnato in Michael Jordan e nulla possono fare.

Vivono e muoiono con il tiro da fuori, ma tutto può succedere.


----------



## Raryof (18 Agosto 2020)

E i Bucks toppano la prima, Orlando assurda al tiro e con un Fournier da 0 punti nei primi 3 quarti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E i Bucks toppano la prima, Orlando assurda al tiro e con un Fournier da 0 punti nei primi 3 quarti.



É toppano anche i Lakers, entrambi first seed! 
Per quanto riguarda i Bucks credo in un semplice incidente di percorso. Per i Lakers invece la strada puo risultare veramente in salita se perdono la seconda. Pessima serata per Danny Green e KCP. Basta comunque che le seconde linee (o il AD visto nella seconda meta) aggiustino un po la loro mira e il risultato gia sarebbe totalmente diverso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> É toppano anche i Lakers, entrambi first seed!
> Per quanto riguarda i Bucks credo in un semplice incidente di percorso. Per i Lakers invece la strada puo risultare veramente in salita se perdono la seconda. Pessima serata per Danny Green e KCP. Basta comunque che le seconde linee (o il AD visto nella seconda meta) aggiustino un po la loro mira e il risultato gia sarebbe totalmente diverso



Attenzione a chi hanno contro, se facciamo i primi 8 delle 2 squadre, 5 sono dei Blazers. E arrivare punto a punto nei finali di partita con Lillard contro non é bellissimo.


----------



## Snake (24 Agosto 2020)

tutti testimoni, Luka


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

Cosa ho appena visto!

Una partita LEGGENDARIA di Mr. Luka Doncic !!

Senza Porzingins, contro una delle squadre piú forti della Lega, pareggia la serie con una partita incredibile, con ciliegina finale.


----------



## enigmistic02 (24 Agosto 2020)

Vista anche io, Doncic fenomenale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> tutti testimoni, Luka



Ma hai visto anche la difesa! Questo ha 21 anni sembra averne 41 per come capisce il gioco!

Non mi divertivo cosí dai tempi di Steve Nash! (Infatti su Sky sport NBA dopo Luka, partita di Steve).


----------



## Alfred Edwards (24 Agosto 2020)

Tutto giusto. Tutto perfette gli elogi verso Luka. Ma Doc ha in mano una bomba atomica e non sta davvero creando nulla.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto. Tutto perfette gli elogi verso Luka. Ma Doc ha in mano una bomba atomica e non sta davvero creando nulla.



É una squadra che non ha ancora deciso “cosa fare da grande”.
Ha un’arsenale la davanti che fa paura, con Leonard, George, Williams, Harrel e o Beverly (ieri é mancato tanto) o Morris avrebbe una serie di armi che é impossibile fermare. Ma invece di giocare di squadra e trovare il bersaglio libero che la difesa é costretta a battezzare sembra che ogni azione richieda che qualcuno giochi una Hero-Ball, poi il talento é immenso e capita come nel finale di quarto quarto ieri, ogni tiro andasse dentro, ma manca effettivamente qualcosa.

Dovrebbe do sempre giocare come nell’azione del +1 di Morris a 9” dalla fine del supplementare. Giocassero sempre cosí sarebbero infermabili.

Un altro problema, a mio parere, é accettare che tante volte pur avendo Leonard e George, questi sono soltanto il secondo o terzo attaccante della squadra. Paradossalmente in certi momenti in attacco potrebbero/dovrebbero lasciare le chiavi al miglio attaccante della squadra (che te lo dico a fare Lou Williams), far creare gioco a lui e Harrel e preoccuparsi di coprirne le lacune difensive con extra-effort difensivi, ma George è Leonard faticano a calarsi nei panni dei gregari di Lou come tante volte la partita richiederebbe.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Agosto 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto. Tutto perfette gli elogi verso Luka. Ma Doc ha in mano una bomba atomica e non sta davvero creando nulla.



Aggiungendo a quello scritto da Zosima2410:
PG sta giocando questa serie playoff su un livello infimo. Nelle ultime 3 gare FG% sui 18% - 21 e 3P% 12% - 20% per un giocatore come lui sono inamissibili, praticamente é Missing In Action. Se un tuo top player e shooter tira cosi diventa dura. 

Ma concordo, danno l'idea ti poter sia vincere che perdere contro chiunque.

I Mavericks invece hanno un idea chiarissima di chi sono e riescono a giocare bene nonostante non abbiano finito 3 partite di questa serie con Doncic e Porzingis insieme tra ejections e infortuni.


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Agosto 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Aggiungendo a quello scritto da Zosima2410:
> PG sta giocando questa serie playoff su un livello infimo. Nelle ultime 3 gare FG% sui 18% - 21 e 3P% 12% - 20% per un giocatore come lui sono inamissibili, praticamente é Missing In Action. Se un tuo top player e shooter tira cosi diventa dura.
> 
> Ma concordo, danno l'idea ti poter sia vincere che perdere contro chiunque.
> ...




Molto d’accordo su quanto dici in merito a Paul George. Ad oggi il suo contributo nella serie e’ molto al di sotto delle aspettative.
La serie e’ apertissima, ma per vincere il titolo i clippers non possono fare a meno di un George più efficace e di una migliore alchimia di gruppo.
Questo è’ ciò che spaventa dei clippers in positivo e negativo. Non riescono mai a brillare, ma sono sempre lì a contendere nonostante tutto.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (24 Agosto 2020)

Ieri Lou 14 punti in 4 minuti. Di cosa stiamo parlando?

Comunque questa sconfitta per i Clippers può essere la svolta, il classico -tirarsi su le maniche e iniziare a pedalare-. Io quest'anno tifo Clippers al 100%, voglio Williams con l'anello


----------



## Raryof (24 Agosto 2020)

Il problema dei Clips è che avrebbero bisogno di 2 palloni ogni volta, alla lunga avere tanti 1 on 1 con la stella che fa la differenza ti porta a vincere per inerzia, quello che ha fatto Doncic ieri era quello che facevano le stelle diversi anni fa quando i secondi violini facevano i secondi violini ed esisteva solamente il go to guy tipo Lebron o Kobe che avevano le mani sul pallone nel 95% delle occasioni e il gioco passava tutto da lì.
Poi l'Nba è un po' cambiata, il secondo violino è diventato un primo violino alla pari della stella, Durant ai GSW, tutto un raccattare anelli facili per inerzia, per creare delle dinastie tanto care agli americani.
Cos'è meglio alla fine? cosa fa la differenza veramente? ormai di basket serio se ne vede veramente poco, di chimica ce n'è poca, è una corsa all'anello facile, di belle storie come quella di Doncic diffilmente ne troverete ancora in futuro e lo stesso Doncic per farsi strada in questa Nba dovrà decidere cosa fare da grande, essere il go to guy e non vincere nulla o andare a raccattare l'anello chissà dove con l'aiuto di qualche altro accattone di anelli, chi vuole essere? il Dirk del 2011 o il Durant dei GSW? è forte abbastanza? in questa Nba no, forse 10 anni fa sì, forse non è più tempo per le belle storie ma forse un cambiamento della Nba in generale potrebbe portare ad un ridimensionamento delle "dinastie" e se le nuove generazioni saranno tutte abbastanza pessime (no Lebron, no Durant, no Kobe) potrebbe esserci ancora spazio per le favole.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il problema dei Clips è che avrebbero bisogno di 2 palloni ogni volta, alla lunga avere tanti 1 on 1 con la stella che fa la differenza ti porta a vincere per inerzia, quello che ha fatto Doncic ieri era quello che facevano le stelle diversi anni fa quando i secondi violini facevano i secondi violini ed esisteva solamente il go to guy tipo Lebron o Kobe che avevano le mani sul pallone nel 95% delle occasioni e il gioco passava tutto da lì.
> Poi l'Nba è un po' cambiata, il secondo violino è diventato un primo violino alla pari della stella, Durant ai GSW, tutto un raccattare anelli facili per inerzia, per creare delle dinastie tanto care agli americani.
> Cos'è meglio alla fine? cosa fa la differenza veramente? ormai di basket serio se ne vede veramente poco, di chimica ce n'è poca, è una corsa all'anello facile, di belle storie come quella di Doncic diffilmente ne troverete ancora in futuro e lo stesso Doncic per farsi strada in questa Nba dovrà decidere cosa fare da grande, essere il go to guy e non vincere nulla o andare a raccattare l'anello chissà dove con l'aiuto di qualche altro accattone di anelli, chi vuole essere? il Dirk del 2011 o il Durant dei GSW? è forte abbastanza? in questa Nba no, forse 10 anni fa sì, forse non è più tempo per le belle storie ma forse un cambiamento della Nba in generale potrebbe portare ad un ridimensionamento delle "dinastie" e se le nuove generazioni saranno tutte abbastanza pessime (no Lebron, no Durant, no Kobe) potrebbe esserci ancora spazio per le favole.



Un potenziale numero due fenomenale (e giovane) lo ha gia: Kristaps Porzingis, l'unicorn. Questa stagione é tornato da un infortunio terribile, é tutto da vedere come sara la sua condizione nella prossima. Se riescono ad aggiungere qualche role player forte, sopratutto un C/PF (Powell non mi piace e Cauley-Stein non mi fa impazzire) e magari un giocatore piu affidabile di Hardaway Jr possono inserirsi nelle lotte per i titoli del futuro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

Io penso che l'NBA sia veramente brava e fortunata.
Innazitutto brava, perchè ha avuto la capacità di darsi delle regole che permettono a tutti di guadagnare e a tutti quelli capaci di competere, tutti possono sognare il loro turno e l'equilibrio è sempre sottile. Brava perchè ha saputo darsi un regolamento tecnico che, per quanto non sempre mi faccia impazzire, premia le individualità più della squadra e questo ha permesso il continuo fiorire di campioni su campioni.
C'era la preoccupazione che dopo Bird e Magic sarebbe stato l'oblio, ma dopo è venuto MJ, e dopo MJ, Kobe e Shaq e dopo Kobe e Shaq è arrivato Lebron James e le rivalità con la più grande squadra di tutti i tempi i Warriors di Curry, Durant.Thompson. Iguodala e Green.

E adesso? LBJ va per i 36... come facciamo?

Ed ecco pronta, servita sul piatto nascere la rivalità ideale: 

1) un ragazzo nero, apolide con i genitori di Lagos (Nigeria) nato ad Atene e cresciuto nel quartiere di Sepolia, cresciuto venendo orologi ai turisti in strada per mangiare. Un ragazzo modesto, ma con una determinazione senza pari, uno che si butta giù (perchè rialzati) dal parquet durante una ininfluentissima gara di restart sul +20 per recuperare una palla. Un angelo nero dalla feroce determinazione.

2) Un ragazzo bianco nato a Lubiana in una nazione che in USA neanche sanno dove sia, figlio di un serbo e di una ballerina slovena, con un fisico che lo fa credere goffo e lento, ma che domina le partite come nessuno ha mai fatto prima.

Il mondo del basket NBA, molto legato nelle origini di tanti giocatori ai difficili sobborghi abitati per lo più da ispanici e gente povera di colore, abituata a lottare in strada per ogni cosa che hanno ottenuta è attonito di fronte a questo "slavo" pacioccone, questo "bitch ass white boy" per usare le parole di Montrezl Harrel dopo gara 3 che li prende regolarmente a pedate nel sedere.

Un greco di colore, uno slavo, l'intera fucina americana che cerca di contrastarli... Prendete i popcorn perchè qui ci si diverte sul serio.


----------



## Raryof (24 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io penso che l'NBA sia veramente brava e fortunata.
> Innazitutto brava, perchè ha avuto la capacità di darsi delle regole che permettono a tutti di guadagnare e a tutti quelli capaci di competere, tutti possono sognare il loro turno e l'equilibrio è sempre sottile. Brava perchè ha saputo darsi un regolamento tecnico che, per quanto non sempre mi faccia impazzire, premia le individualità più della squadra e questo ha permesso il continuo fiorire di campioni su campioni.
> C'era la preoccupazione che dopo Bird e Magic sarebbe stato l'oblio, ma dopo è venuto MJ, e dopo MJ, Kobe e Shaq e dopo Kobe e Shaq è arrivato Lebron James e le rivalità con la più grande squadra di tutti i tempi i Warriors di Curry, Durant.Thompson. Iguodala e Green.
> 
> ...



Halt, le stelle che comandano l'Nba non possono essere non americane, il massimo a cui possono ambire è un anello stile quello di Dirk nel 2011 e mai poi mai le grandi star americane potrebbero mettersi al loro livello, perché europei, perché inferiori, perché anche nel caso fossero mediaticamente molti forti non potrebbero mai rappresentare l'Nba perché la stessa dovrebbe cambiare, evolvere, denaturalizzarsi e non ne ha bisogno.
Anche con un Doncic al top ci sarebbe sempre il super squadrone americano, tipo GSW, squadroni che fino a diversi anni fa erano abbastanza vietati perché come ho scritto sopra i secondi violini facevano i secondi e non c'erano 3 all star per squadra più uno borderline o simili, i GSW fino all'anno scorso sono stati qualcosa di anomalo e forse troppo oltre, ecco, quella è la vita e la morte della Nba,un po' come la F1, chi vince vince perché è più forte e ha i giocatori più forti, non c'è altro dietro solo scelte.
Le storie epocali Doncic se le dovrà creare e farà una fatica bestia, vedrai.
Detto questo avrei adorato se il Gallo fosse andato a Dallas la scorsa estate.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Halt, le stelle che comandano l'Nba non possono essere non americane, il massimo a cui possono ambire è un anello stile quello di Dirk nel 2011 e mai poi mai le grandi star americane potrebbero mettersi al loro livello, perché europei, perché inferiori, perché anche nel caso fossero mediaticamente molti forti non potrebbero mai rappresentare l'Nba perché la stessa dovrebbe cambiare, evolvere, denaturalizzarsi e non ne ha bisogno.
> Anche con un Doncic al top ci sarebbe sempre il super squadrone americano, tipo GSW, squadroni che fino a diversi anni fa erano abbastanza vietati perché come ho scritto sopra i secondi violini facevano i secondi e non c'erano 3 all star per squadra più uno borderline o simili, i GSW fino all'anno scorso sono stati qualcosa di anomalo e forse troppo oltre, ecco, quella è la vita e la morte della Nba,un po' come la F1, chi vince vince perché è più forte e ha i giocatori più forti, non c'è altro dietro solo scelte.
> Le storie epocali Doncic se le dovrà creare e farà una fatica bestia, vedrai.
> Detto questo avrei adorato se il Gallo fosse andato a Dallas la scorsa estate.



Non è proprio così, come vedi i GSW si sono in buna parte sciolti perchè se anche uan serie di congiunzioni astrali permette di assemblare una squadra simile non appena scadono i contratti miracolosamente "poveri" (nel caso specifico quelli di Curry, Thompson e Green) le regole vietano di dare tutto a tutti e quindi devi scegliere, tengo Curry e Thompson e mollo Durant e Iguodala.
Poi GM particolarmente bravi riescono a fare miracoli con i mageggi sul salary cap.

E' vero che c'è una tendenza a fare la squadra intorno a 2-3 big fortissmi e raccattare gli "elemosinatori di anelli" come forse li hai chiamati tu, disposti a giocare per il minimo salariale nella squadra di Curry o di James pur di conquistare, almeno una volta nella carriera il desiderato anello, ma questo è sempre accaduto, ti ricordi Payton e Malone che andarono a giocare praticamente gratis con Kobe e Shaq nel tentativo (fallito) di conquistare finalmente un anello? Oppure Bill Walton che chiuse la carriera (qui con successo) giocando quasi gratis nella squadra di Bird, Parish a McHale? o Harper che lasciò il ruolo da leading scorer dei Cavs per fare sottocosto il gregario di MJ negli ultimi 3 anni?

La NBA vuole sempre più imporsi come fenomeno globale e meno "americano", ha appena aperto NBA-Africa (anche perchè capisce che li c'è un serbatoio di giocatori grezzi enorme),

Infine ricorda che Doncic, prima di essere Europeo è bianco, e , senza essere razzisti, per un ricco ragazzo bianco del Wisconsin che sogna di andare in NBA e nel frattempo compra le scarpe di tizio e la maglietta di caio, è molto più facile immaginarsi per lui di essere il nuovo Luka Doncic che essere il nuovo Kahwai Leonard o il Nuovo Yannis Antetoukumpo


----------



## Snake (26 Agosto 2020)

mi sa che è finita la stagione


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi sa che è finita la stagione



L'Nba si è schierata con i delinquenti che non rispettano la legge, se sono neri possono fare quello che vogliono, quello è il messaggio.
Adesso vai con i casini e i saccheggi, in piena regola, BAMBOCCI.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

In pieno BLM

Jacob Blake ucciso come un cane mentre rientrava in macchina dove c’erano i suoi 3 figli (cercate il video se avete lo stomaco), una violenza inutile è incredibile, anche dato il momento.
Ovviamente la gente protesta è un ragazzo di 17 anni con un fucile automatico uccide 2 manifestanti a sangue freddo.

Peró essere solidali con chi protesta é essere complice dei delinquenti..... OK


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2020)

Incredibile finale tra Celtics e Toronto Raptors mamma mia.

Opinioni su Giannis Antetokounmpo? È veramente il numero uno?


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Incredibile finale tra Celtics e Toronto Raptors mamma mia.
> 
> Opinioni su Giannis Antetokounmpo? È veramente il numero uno?



no, ma manco il secondo, e terzo, e quarto, e forse manco quinto.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (4 Settembre 2020)

E i Denver arrivano scoppiatissimi alla sfida contro Kawhi, Lou& Company. Kawhi sta entrando in modalità play off, madonna quanto è forte...

Stessa fine faranno Barba e compagni, 4-1 Clippers, 4-0 Lakers.

Felicissimo per i Raptors, riaperta la serie. A 0,5 secondi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Settembre 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> E i Denver arrivano scoppiatissimi alla sfida contro Kawhi, Lou& Company. Kawhi sta entrando in modalità play off, madonna quanto è forte...
> 
> Stessa fine faranno Barba e compagni, 4-1 Clippers, 4-0 Lakers.
> 
> Felicissimo per i Raptors, riaperta la serie. A 0,5 secondi



Non sarei cosí convinto della mattanza dei Lakers sui Rockets. Rockets squadra da prendere con le molle che non ha un domani, se perde il progetto si smonta a partire da D’Antoni. Occhio, anche agli arbitri che incideranno molto con cosa permetteranno su Harden. invece penso che Denver abbia dato tutto nel batte Utah.

Raptors-Celtics bellissima sfida giocata benissimo da entrambe le squadre con gara 3 meritatamente decisa da un gioiello di una seconda linea. Ma i Celtics stanno veramente giocando da grandissima squadra. Toronto veramente trascinata da un commovente Lowry sul 1-2.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Settembre 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Incredibile finale tra Celtics e Toronto Raptors mamma mia.
> 
> Opinioni su Giannis Antetokounmpo? È veramente il numero uno?



Queste serie vanno lette.

Antetoukompo in zona centrale viene sistematicamente triplicato. Non conta cosa fa lui in questo caso, ma le scelte che fa e i tempi con cui le esegue e come i compagni puniscono questa scelta della difesa.

Ma é da Le conference finals dell’anno scorso che le difese contro Yannis fanno questa scelta. 
Trovo incredibile che Budenholzer non abbia studiato una tattica o assunto personale adatto ad adottare una contromisura.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Queste serie vanno lette.
> 
> Antetoukompo in zona centrale viene sistematicamente triplicato. Non conta cosa fa lui in questo caso, ma le scelte che fa e i tempi con cui le esegue e come i compagni puniscono questa scelta della difesa.
> 
> ...



Ho capito. Chiedo perché di NBA giusto ora mi sto appassionando eheh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Queste serie vanno lette.
> 
> Antetoukompo in zona centrale viene sistematicamente triplicato. Non conta cosa fa lui in questo caso, ma le scelte che fa e i tempi con cui le esegue e come i compagni puniscono questa scelta della difesa.
> 
> ...



Aggiungerei che al momento Budenholzer viene criticato per il 'scarso' minutaggio concesso a Giannis (solo 36 minuti in una gara talmente importante come la secondo contri i Heat) e per una rotation generalmente troppo ampia. Cose che vanno bene nella regular season, ma che nel PO non puoi permetterti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Settembre 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> E i Denver arrivano scoppiatissimi alla sfida contro Kawhi, Lou& Company. Kawhi sta entrando in modalità play off, madonna quanto è forte...
> 
> Stessa fine faranno Barba e compagni, 4-1 Clippers, 4-0 Lakers.
> 
> Felicissimo per i Raptors, riaperta la serie. A 0,5 secondi



Come ti avevo scritto.... Houston-Lakers non é affatto scontata.

Il Lakers in gara1 non ci hanno capito nulla.
In difesa i Rockets si sono stretti in area e i Lakers che non hanno le armi per fare una fare di tiro da 3 con la small ball di Houston ha provato a sfondare a testate e spallate il fortino di Houston puntando su chili e stazza, ma ne é uscita con le ossa rotte con Tucker e Convington a giganteggiare lì dietro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2020)

Altra partita straordinaria di questi playoff.

I Bucks sull’orlo del clamoroso 0-4 partendo dalla testa di serie n.1 perdono ad inizio partita l’MVP per infortunio essendo sotto di 6 nonostante i 19 punti In 11’ del greco.

Sembra finita. Ma con un cuore immenso e trascinati da un grande Middleton e dalla difesa ribaltano il pronostico scontato e vincono ai supplementari.

Gli NBA Playoff si confermano il piú grande spettacolo al mondo cecché ne dicano i detrattori causa BLM.


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Altra partita straordinaria di questi playoff.
> 
> I Bucks sull’orlo del clamoroso 0-4 partendo dalla testa di serie n.1 perdono ad inizio partita l’MVP per infortunio essendo sotto di 6 nonostante i 19 punti In 11’ del greco.
> 
> ...



Però direi anche che é un vero peccato che i Bucks si siano svegliati adesso... Anche perché ne é venuta fuori una partita spettacolare quasi quanto gara 3 fra Boston e Toronto!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Però direi anche che é un vero peccato che i Bucks si siano svegliati adesso... Anche perché ne é venuta fuori una partita spettacolare quasi quanto gara 3 fra Boston e Toronto!



Spesso succede cosí, quando c’é qualcuno disposto a farsi carico di tutti, gli altri si tolgono la gerla e la mettono sulle sue spalle, quando queso crolla, o si lasca lí tutto, oppure ognuno si fa carico della propria parte. 

Vedremo gara 5, anche se ci sará o meno Yannis (dubito).


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spesso succede cosí, quando c’é qualcuno disposto a farsi carico di tutti, gli altri si tolgono la gerla e la mettono sulle sue spalle, quando queso crolla, o si lasca lí tutto, oppure ognuno si fa carico della propria parte.
> 
> Vedremo gara 5, anche se ci sará o meno Yannis (dubito).



Infatti tolto Middleton ci sono state anche altre buone prestazioni sicuramente.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (9 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come ti avevo scritto.... Houston-Lakers non é affatto scontata.
> 
> Il Lakers in gara1 non ci hanno capito nulla.
> In difesa i Rockets si sono stretti in area e i Lakers che non hanno le armi per fare una fare di tiro da 3 con la small ball di Houston ha provato a sfondare a testate e spallate il fortino di Houston puntando su chili e stazza, ma ne é uscita con le ossa rotte con Tucker e Convington a giganteggiare lì dietro.



Boh, a me sembra decisamente più scontata Lakers Houston che non Clippers Denver. Appena LeBron accelera è finita, in più ora Rondo sembra pure già in forma..


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Settembre 2020)

L'nba la vinco le panchine, non i quintetti titolari.. houston ha 6 giocatori e basta, clippers lakers e miami ne hanno 10. le rotazioni contano


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Settembre 2020)

Vorrei capire come mai Ilyasova è uscito a caso dalle rotazioni.. boh secondo me sarebbe servito


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Settembre 2020)

Povero Barba... certo che se LA spara da 3 come mai prima..


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

Quanto ci sto sperando di rivedere *LA FINALE*


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> L'nba la vinco le panchine, non i quintetti titolari.. houston ha 6 giocatori e basta, clippers lakers e miami ne hanno 10. le rotazioni contano



Contano di sicuro..ma la vera differenza è anche tra i campioni che giocano benissimo e i fuoriclasse che fanno giocare bene anche chi gli sta intorno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quanto ci sto sperando di rivedere *LA FINALE*



Beh! dovessi puntare un euro adesso lo farei su Lakers-Celtics.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh! dovessi puntare un euro adesso lo farei su Lakers-Celtics.



Pure io...ma non ci voglio sperare troppo, ci sono moltissime incognite..intanto vediamo chi esce a Ovest..una finale tutta LA sarebbe davvero un terno imprevedibile..i Nuggets invece contro LeBron non vedo come ne potrebbero venire a capo..

A proposito del Prescelto, non vorrei dire una fesseria ma credo che se arrivasse alle Finals con LA sarebbe il primo della storia a vincere il titolo di Conference con 3 franchigie diverse e in entrambe le Conference


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Settembre 2020)

Clamorosi playoff per i Denver Nuggets che vincono il 5° elimination game di fila e portano i Clippers alla bella.

Jokic in attacco clamoroso. Ancora una volta (e sono 3) a metà del terzo quarto, sotto di 19, quando sembrava tutto apparecchiato per un "grazie, è stato bello, ma adesso lasciateci godere il derby di LA", girano la partita e passano in poco più di 15 minuti da -19 a +12.

Nel finale Denver ha giocato di squadra, i Clippers come 5 giocatori.

Gara 7 non scontata.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pure io...ma non ci voglio sperare troppo, ci sono moltissime incognite..intanto vediamo chi esce a Ovest..una finale tutta LA sarebbe davvero un terno imprevedibile..i Nuggets invece contro LeBron non vedo come ne potrebbero venire a capo..
> 
> A proposito del Prescelto, non vorrei dire una fesseria ma credo che se arrivasse alle Finals con LA sarebbe il primo della storia a vincere il titolo di Conference con 3 franchigie diverse e in entrambe le Conference



E' anche vero, ma sono record che puoi fare se cambi squadra, se fai come Kobe o Michael, o Magic o Larry legend che rimani tutta la vita (esclusa la pensione) fedele ad una squadra è un'impresa impossibile.

Lebron comunque merita tutti gli applausi.

Comunque se Denver dovesse essere la prima suadra della storia a vincere due serie di playoff di fila rimontando da 1-3 non la darei come agnello sacrificale così morbido.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E' anche vero, ma sono record che puoi fare se cambi squadra, se fai come Kobe o Michael, o Magic o Larry legend che rimani tutta la vita (esclusa la pensione) fedele ad una squadra è un'impresa impossibile.
> 
> Lebron comunque merita tutti gli applausi.
> 
> Comunque se Denver dovesse essere la prima suadra della storia a vincere due serie di playoff di fila rimontando da 1-3 non la darei come agnello sacrificale così morbido.



Parto da Denver, è vero sarebbero due impresone..ma proprio per questo mi sanno tanto di fine corsa..hai presente nel Tennis quando capita(va) di rado la sorpresa che elimina 1-2 giocatori più quotati con partitone incredibili e rimontone e magari arriva in finale dove trova il big favorito..si favoleggia ma poi tutto svanisce nella triste realtà: nelle finali al 99% delle volte vince chi è più forte.

Su Lebron, è vero, solo cambiando puoi fare certe cose..però capiamo ancheperché lui ha cambiato: con Cleveland avrebbe finito per fare una carriera a rincorrere forse 1 anello, come hanno fatto Iverson o Malone..e nel basket di oggi dove ti misurano in anelli (che cosa ridicola) era dura accettarlo..ha vinto a Miami, però poi è tornato a casa..ha vinto, dopodiché non aveva senso rimanere 2 finals perse..perché è vero che fare tutta la carriera in una franchigia è onorevole, ma è più facile farlo se nasci e cresci a LA o nei Celtics che non a Cleveland..

Inoltre per Lebron c'era l'ennesima critica da sfatare, che vinceva solo nella comoda Est Conference..

Comunque al di là di tutto, penso basti ricordare che per Lebron sarebbero le none finals in 10 anni con 3 franchigie diverse..mi pare evidente che il Fattore sia lui..

PS: comunque Jordan un cambio maglia lo ha fatto, invero....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parto da Denver, è vero sarebbero due impresone..ma proprio per questo mi sanno tanto di fine corsa..hai presente nel Tennis quando capita(va) di rado la sorpresa che elimina 1-2 giocatori più quotati con partitone incredibili e rimontone e magari arriva in finale dove trova il big favorito..si favoleggia ma poi tutto svanisce nella triste realtà: nelle finali al 99% delle volte vince chi è più forte.
> 
> Su Lebron, è vero, solo cambiando puoi fare certe cose..però capiamo ancheperché lui ha cambiato: con Cleveland avrebbe finito per fare una carriera a rincorrere forse 1 anello, come hanno fatto Iverson o Malone..e nel basket di oggi dove ti misurano in anelli (che cosa ridicola) era dura accettarlo..ha vinto a Miami, però poi è tornato a casa..ha vinto, dopodiché non aveva senso rimanere 2 finals perse..perché è vero che fare tutta la carriera in una franchigia è onorevole, ma è più facile farlo se nasci e cresci a LA o nei Celtics che non a Cleveland..
> 
> ...



concordo. Su Jordan infatti ho scritto "esclusa la pensione".


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Settembre 2020)

I lakers hanno parecchi giorni di riposo in più


----------



## mandraghe (14 Settembre 2020)

Fossero stati PO normali avrei indicato i Lakers come sicuri vincenti. Essendo PO sui generis mi riservo la valutazione. Son favoriti, ma meno di quanto lo sarebbero stati giocando allo Staples. Ammetto di essere diviso: da tifoso Lakers spero vincano, dall'altra mi dà fastidio che ciò possa avvenire per merito di Lebron che mi sta sul culo.

Comunque i Clippers, pur zoppicando spesso, hanno sempre Kawhi che è un animale da PO. Anche se l'alone di sfigati perdenti è duro da superare.

Ad est Miami-Celtics è più incerta di quel che appare, però credo che anche qua il blasone e la completezza maggiore del roster faranno pendere la bilancia verso i celtici.

Chiudo con due riflessioni:

1) Lo smalball di D'Antoni e più in generale quello che si è imposto negli ultimi anni ha mostrato, finalmente (!!), tutti i limiti che il talento smisurato di Curry e Klay avevano nascosto nelle vittorie di GS. Un conto è appunto farlo con i due citati, un conto è farlo con Westbrick e Harden che non hanno certo l'intelligenza cestistica di Curry e Klay. Vedere Davis e Jokic dominare è salutare per i puristi.

2) La seconda riflessione riguarda la figura da peracottari fatta dagli ultimi 3 vincitori del premio MVP: Giannis, Westbrook e Harden. Tutti e tre sono usciti molto ridimensionati. Ma mentre il greco può ancora crescere e migliorare i suoi difetti, che non son pochi, gli altri due hanno ancora poche cartucce da sparare. Certo che Morey quando ha deciso di cacciare Paul e tutti i lunghi per prendere Westbrook doveva essere pieno di sostanze illecite. Non si spiega altrimenti quella decisione assurda: già hai Harden che monopolizza il gioco e ci aggiungi un altro giocatore che gioca per sé come Russell, mah!

Ciò conferma quanto ho sempre pensato: ultimamente il premio di MVP è andato spesso a giocatori che hanno pensato più alle stats personali che non al bene della squadra. Credo che se Lebron, Durant, Curry e Leonard, che appunto non lo ha mai vinto, avessero giocato per le proprie stats avrebbero qualche premio MVP in più ma qualche anello in meno. Lo stesso Bryant quando vinse il titolo di MVP giocò praticamente per sé, in una stagione che per i Lakers fu desolante.

Ps: Immaginate se Leonard ad inizio anno fosse andato ai Lakers, sarebbe stato un massacro


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Settembre 2020)

Prontissimo per questa gara 1.. molto bella


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Settembre 2020)

E intanto gli Heat vincono gara 1...la serie sarà davvero incerta a est..dall'altra parte l'impresona di Denver per me si scontrerà invece contro la maggior esperienza e forza dei Lakers, prevedo una vittoria agevole per i gialloviola..i nuggets dopo un'impresa simile saranno appagati e anche un po' scarichi di benzina..certo, se Jokic è quello di gara 7 tutto può succedere..


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E intanto gli Heat vincono gara 1...la serie sarà davvero incerta a est..dall'altra parte l'impresona di Denver per me si scontrerà invece contro la maggior esperienza e forza dei Lakers, prevedo una vittoria agevole per i gialloviola..i nuggets dopo un'impresa simile saranno appagati e anche un po' scarichi di benzina..certo, se *Jokic *è quello di gara 7 tutto può succedere..



Mamma mia che fenomeno. Intelligenza cestistica mai vista. Fa quello che vuole nonostante abbia l'agilità di un elefante.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Settembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque i Clippers, pur zoppicando spesso, hanno sempre Kawhi che è un animale da PO.* Anche se l'alone di sfigati perdenti è duro da superare.*



Eccoci qua 

Perdere una serie da 3-1 con due match point in cui erano avanti di 15 e nell'altro di 19 punti non è da tutti. Impresa al contrario dei Clippers. "Bellissimo" quarto periodo di Leonard e George con un bel 0/11 da due e 0/7 da tre con zero punti. 

Fantastico Doc Rivers che mette Harrell su Jokic.

Insomma altra milestone della disperata storia dei Clippers, perculati da tutti nel Web. 

Dall'altra parte è stato bello vedere il gioco in post, alto e basso, di Jokic che banchettava sulla ridicola difesa dei Clippers che non ci hanno capito nulla. No ma il gioco in post è superato, è archeologia 

Complimenti ai Nuggets. Però contro i nobili di LA Jokic avrà di fronte dei lunghi veri, Davis in primis, dubito che avrà la bella vita avuta con i Clippers. Però fossi in Vogel mi fiderei comunque poco di questi Nuggets che sembrano in missione per conto di Dio, basta guardare a cosa sta facendo Murray, che segna da ogni dove.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (16 Settembre 2020)

Disastro Clippers e di Doc Rivers. Ma d'altronde, parlare così tanto senza aver vinto nulla in un qualche modo porta sempre a fare figuracce (Pat, George e Morris )

E intanto gli Heat... sarebbe bellissimo assistere ad una finale Denver - Heat. Ma penso che davvero Jokic, Murray & Co. non ne abbiano davvero più.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Settembre 2020)

Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere le due squadre di Los Angeles una contro l'altra. Peccato.

Ora spero nella finalissima Lakers-Celtics. Sarebbe entusiasmante


----------



## Snake (16 Settembre 2020)

sarei sorpreso se i Lakers perdessero più di 2-3 partite da qui alla fine.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E intanto gli Heat vincono gara 1...la serie sarà davvero incerta a est..dall'altra parte l'impresona di Denver per me si scontrerà invece contro la maggior esperienza e forza dei Lakers, prevedo una vittoria agevole per i gialloviola..i nuggets dopo un'impresa simile saranno appagati e anche un po' scarichi di benzina..certo, se Jokic è quello di gara 7 tutto può succedere..



“I Nuggets saranno appagati dopo l’impresa contro i Jazz, contro i Clippers si scioglieranno”.

Questi giocano leggeri come una piuma, si divertono e nei secondi tempi vengono fuori Anche perché la loro gioventú Rende le gambe leggere anche con i ritmi serratissimi della bolla.

Con i Lakers interessante il duello Davis/Jokic, i Lakers avranno la kriptonite per il mitico Nikola?


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Settembre 2020)

Per me i lakers passano 4-0 secco.. denver è troppo stanca, due serie ai 7 di fila..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per me i lakers passano 4-0 secco.. denver è troppo stanca, due serie ai 7 di fila..



Per me il Lakers vanno sul 3-1 e poi Denver rimonta 4-3


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> “I Nuggets saranno appagati dopo l’impresa contro i Jazz, contro i Clippers si scioglieranno”.
> 
> Questi giocano leggeri come una piuma, si divertono e nei secondi tempi vengono fuori Anche perché la loro gioventú Rende le gambe leggere anche con i ritmi serratissimi della bolla.
> 
> Con i Lakers interessante il duello Davis/Jokic, i Lakers avranno la kriptonite per il mitico Nikola?



La finale è un'altra cosa..al tennista inesperto il braccino viene nel match point non quando sta sotto 2 set a 1 o 2 set a 0

Potrò sbagliarmi, però mi vengono in mente i Thunder del 2012..un rullo compressore fino alle finals, poi si sono sciolti malamente..certo, mi dirai che l'anno prima invece Dallas vinse..però lì c'era in campo una leggenda come Niwitzki e dall'altra parte gli Heat al primo anno da favoriti con Lebron ancora etichettato come "il predente"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La finale è un'altra cosa..al tennista inesperto il braccino viene nel match point non quando sta sotto 2 set a 1 o 2 set a 0
> 
> Potrò sbagliarmi, però mi vengono in mente i Thunder del 2012..un rullo compressore fino alle finals, poi si sono sciolti malamente..certo, mi dirai che l'anno prima invece Dallas vinse..però lì c'era in campo una leggenda come Niwitzki e dall'altra parte gli Heat al primo anno da favoriti con Lebron ancora etichettato come "il predente"



Chiariamoci non dico che i Nuggets arriveranno in fondo. Le quote delle scommesse sono altissime proprio perché non ci crede nessuno.

Dico che molti li davano battuti all’inizio della sfida con Jazz e defunti sotto 1-3, ma alla fine con i Clippers c’erano loro. Con i Clippers li davano in vacanza”tanto la loro impresa l’hanno fatta e il loro obbiettivo é raggiunto” sull’1-3 le quote per il passaggio di Denver era 1/100, sotto di 19 i telecronisti parlavano delle vacanze, del tempo..... perché tanto la serie era finita.... e a sfidare Lebron ci sono loro.

Come ha detto Pessina in telecronaca: “non commetteró mai piú l’errore di sottovalutare i Nuggets”. Forse é bene che lo facciano anche i Lakers.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chiariamoci non dico che i Nuggets arriveranno in fondo. Le quote delle scommesse sono altissime proprio perché non ci crede nessuno.
> 
> Dico che molti li davano battuti all’inizio della sfida con Jazz e defunti sotto 1-3, ma alla fine con i Clippers c’erano loro. Con i Clippers li davano in vacanza”tanto la loro impresa l’hanno fatta e il loro obbiettivo é raggiunto” sull’1-3 le quote per il passaggio di Denver era 1/100, sotto di 19 i telecronisti parlavano delle vacanze, del tempo..... perché tanto la serie era finita.... e a sfidare Lebron ci sono loro.
> 
> Come ha detto Pessina in telecronaca: “non commetteró mai piú l’errore di sottovalutare i Nuggets”. Forse é bene che lo facciano anche i Lakers.



Partiamo anche dal presupposto che i Nuggest avevano fatto anche una RS di tutto rispetto quindi forse erano stati un po' snobbati più che altro perché tradizionalmente non sono mai tra le favorite..
Poi le serie si erano messe male e sono risorti da lì...non credo a LA li sottovalutino..LBJ ormai è un leader anche psicologico e non lascerà mai che i compagni giochino compassati..

Fa ridere ripensare ad un anno fa con James fuori dai playoff e tutti a ridacchiare "ecco, non basta James"...12 mesi dopo, aiutato dalla società che gli ha sistemato la squadra attorno, ha confermato che il nr 1 è sempre lui

Non me lo vedo proprio a perdere questa serie..e spero non succeda in tutta onestà


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Partiamo anche dal presupposto che i Nuggest avevano fatto anche una RS di tutto rispetto quindi forse erano stati un po' snobbati più che altro perché tradizionalmente non sono mai tra le favorite..
> Poi le serie si erano messe male e sono risorti da lì...non credo a LA li sottovalutino..LBJ ormai è un leader anche psicologico e non lascerà mai che i compagni giochino compassati..
> 
> Fa ridere ripensare ad un anno fa con James fuori dai playoff e tutti a ridacchiare "ecco, non basta James"...12 mesi dopo, aiutato dalla società che gli ha sistemato la squadra attorno, ha confermato che il nr 1 è sempre lui
> ...



Per battere Lebron serve tanta roba e Davis é come il cacio sui maccheroni. Ma queste partite decideranno in difesa, soprattutto la difesa dei Lakers che finora é stata grandiosa.

Lo sanno anche i muri che l’enigma da sbrogliare con i Nuggets é il pick and roll (o pick and pop) tra Murray e Jokic. I Clippers non ci hanno capito molto, hanno prima provato la zona.... male, poi provato a raddoppiare con l’uomo del bloccante Murray, ma Jamaal con una serie di Split pass ha permesso a Jokic di banchettare in 4 contro 3 contro il resto della difesa Clippers. Poi hanno deciso di metterci Leonard e George per poter cambiare sistematicamente, ma ormai i buoi erano scappati.

I Lakers potrebbero ripartire dalla zona che con Davis in centro in grado di coprire km in un attimo in aiuto potrebbe funzionare. Se invece giocassero individualmente potrebbero esserci problemi. Coinvolti nel pick and roll dovrebbero essere Davis e Rondo (o Cladwell-Pope o Caruso). Se cambiano Rondo-Jokic e Murray-Davis sono Miss-match pesanti da gestire. Se Rondo passa in terza o in quarta Murray li trita con il tiro da fuori, se Rondo prova ad inseguire Murray il resto della difesa deve essere perfetto, perché finora Murray é stato grandioso nello sfruttare i vantaggi concessi dalla difesa, se blitzano in due su Murray abbiamo giá visto con i Clippers come li affetta Jokic. Sará un bel rebus. Se i Lakers lo risolvono vincono agevolmente, se non lo fanno .... occhio....


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per battere Lebron serve tanta roba e Davis é come il cacio sui maccheroni. Ma queste partite decideranno in difesa, soprattutto la difesa dei Lakers che finora é stata grandiosa.
> 
> Lo sanno anche i muri che l’enigma da sbrogliare con i Nuggets é il pick and roll (o pick and pop) tra Murray e Jokic. I Clippers non ci hanno capito molto, hanno prima provato la zona.... male, poi provato a raddoppiare con l’uomo del bloccante Murray, ma Jamaal con una serie di Split pass ha permesso a Jokic di banchettare in 4 contro 3 contro il resto della difesa Clippers. Poi hanno deciso di metterci Leonard e George per poter cambiare sistematicamente, ma ormai i buoi erano scappati.
> 
> I Lakers potrebbero ripartire dalla zona che con Davis in centro in grado di coprire km in un attimo in aiuto potrebbe funzionare. Se invece giocassero individualmente potrebbero esserci problemi. Coinvolti nel pick and roll dovrebbero essere Davis e Rondo (o Cladwell-Pope o Caruso). Se cambiano Rondo-Jokic e Murray-Davis sono Miss-match pesanti da gestire. Se Rondo passa in terza o in quarta Murray li trita con il tiro da fuori, se Rondo prova ad inseguire Murray il resto della difesa deve essere perfetto, perché finora Murray é stato grandioso nello sfruttare i vantaggi concessi dalla difesa, se blitzano in due su Murray abbiamo giá visto con i Clippers come li affetta Jokic. Sará un bel rebus. Se i Lakers lo risolvono vincono agevolmente, se non lo fanno .... occhio....



Senza dubbio hai ragione, e per quanto possa valere la RS ha dimostrato che le partite saranno tirate (anche se LA ha vinto praticamente sempre alla fine)..però credo molto nel fattore "mentale" in questa gare...e vedo LA favorita sia dalla tradizione che dall'avere il nr 1 in campo


----------



## FreddieM83 (17 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per battere Lebron serve tanta roba e Davis é come il cacio sui maccheroni. Ma queste partite decideranno in difesa, soprattutto la difesa dei Lakers che finora é stata grandiosa.
> 
> Lo sanno anche i muri che l’enigma da sbrogliare con i Nuggets é il pick and roll (o pick and pop) tra Murray e Jokic. I Clippers non ci hanno capito molto, hanno prima provato la zona.... male, poi provato a raddoppiare con l’uomo del bloccante Murray, ma Jamaal con una serie di Split pass ha permesso a Jokic di banchettare in 4 contro 3 contro il resto della difesa Clippers. Poi hanno deciso di metterci Leonard e George per poter cambiare sistematicamente, ma ormai i buoi erano scappati.
> 
> I Lakers potrebbero ripartire dalla zona che con Davis in centro in grado di coprire km in un attimo in aiuto potrebbe funzionare. Se invece giocassero individualmente potrebbero esserci problemi. Coinvolti nel pick and roll dovrebbero essere Davis e Rondo (o Cladwell-Pope o Caruso). Se cambiano Rondo-Jokic e Murray-Davis sono Miss-match pesanti da gestire. Se Rondo passa in terza o in quarta Murray li trita con il tiro da fuori, se Rondo prova ad inseguire Murray il resto della difesa deve essere perfetto, perché finora Murray é stato grandioso nello sfruttare i vantaggi concessi dalla difesa, se blitzano in due su Murray abbiamo giá visto con i Clippers come li affetta Jokic. Sará un bel rebus. Se i Lakers lo risolvono vincono agevolmente, se non lo fanno .... occhio....



In stagione regolare, non a caso, LAL si è imposta 3-1. E nell'unica vittoria Nuggets, sia Jokic che Murray non hanno brillato, tutt'altro. Il problema dei Nuggets è che si accoppiano malissimo con i Lakers, soprattutto in difesa.

Per limitare Jokic (e sottolineo limitare, perchè un fenomeno di quel tipo non puoi certo annullarlo) i Lakers hanno l'unicorno Davis. Come abbondantemente visto in RS, non in marcatura diretta (per quello i minuti della coppia Howard/McGee saranno molto più alti della serie precedente) ma in aiuto con raddoppio, dove AD è semplicemente perfetto, per tempi, modi, dimensioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Settembre 2020)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> In stagione regolare, non a caso, LAL si è imposta 3-1. E nell'unica vittoria Nuggets, sia Jokic che Murray non hanno brillato, tutt'altro. Il problema dei Nuggets è che si accoppiano malissimo con i Lakers, soprattutto in difesa.
> 
> Per limitare Jokic (e sottolineo limitare, perchè un fenomeno di quel tipo non puoi certo annullarlo) i Lakers hanno l'unicorno Davis. Come abbondantemente visto in RS, non in marcatura diretta (per quello i minuti della coppia Howard/McGee saranno molto più alti della serie precedente) ma in aiuto con raddoppio, dove AD è semplicemente perfetto, per tempi, modi, dimensioni.



Infatti il segreto di Pulcinella dei Lakers é l’unicorno negli aiuti difensivi


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Settembre 2020)

I lakers hanno una panchina più lunga ed hanno 3 giorni di di riposo in più.. inoltre mcgee howard e davis su Jokic non è come zubac o harrell


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> I lakers hanno una panchina più lunga ed hanno 3 giorni di di riposo in più.. inoltre mcgee howard e davis su Jokic non è come zubac o harrell



Visto che nei playoff si gioca in 8, massimo 9, la panchina dei Nuggets é perfetta: Morris, Craig, Porter jr., Plumlee


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> I lakers hanno una panchina più lunga ed hanno 3 giorni di di riposo in più.. inoltre mcgee howard e davis su Jokic non è come zubac o harrell



Concordo e per questo la vedo durissima per i Nuggets (che pero secondo me hanno la panchina piu lungha). Passare due volte nel game 7 a livello fisico non é proprio una passeggiata. Poi Murray, nonostante le prestazioni fantastiche, non é piu al 100%, specialmente nella gara 6 (mi pare) sembrava a pezzi per un bel po. I Lakers invece arrivano belli freschi a questa serie.

AD é un mismatch per tutti da qui alla fine, sopratutto per Heat e Celtics che a mio avviso in 2 hanno solo Bam Adebayo che puo limitarlo. Se AD gira, la vedo un po dura per tutti. Il rischio piu grande per i Lakers sono loro stessi: Se uno tra AD e Lebron non azzecca la gara, hanno bisogno di prestazioni maiuscole dei loro role players che pero sono molto, molto discontinui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2020)

Io sento che Miami Heat può continuare a fare lo scherzetto...


----------



## conrad (19 Settembre 2020)

Ciao, io sono un grande tifoso dei Lakers, ovviamente molto contento di come sta andando la stagione.
Solo un commento: ma il premio di difensore dell'anno al greco? Secondo me non si può proprio vedere....doveva andare a Davis, cosa ne dite?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Settembre 2020)

Intanto ieri arbitraggio scandaloso in Nuggets - Lakers, nel solo,secondo quarto 16 falli fischiati contro i Nuggets con Jokic e Murray (oltre a Milsapp) messi fuori subito per falli. Almeno 5 fischi ribaltati con tre chiari sfondamenti trasformati in 3 giochi da 3 punti e Howard lasciato libero di molestare Jokic e i giocatori dei Nuggets.

Capisco che per la Lega sia molto piú importante avere i Lakers invece dei Nuggets in finale, ma cosí si esagera


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Settembre 2020)

conrad ha scritto:


> Ciao, io sono un grande tifoso dei Lakers, ovviamente molto contento di come sta andando la stagione.
> Solo un commento: ma il premio di difensore dell'anno al greco? Secondo me non si può proprio vedere....doveva andare a Davis, cosa ne dite?



il premio per Yannis ci sta.
La,difesa Bucks é stata nettamente la migliore e lui ne é stato il perno, tenendo conto dello sforzo offensivo che fa é stato straordinario.

Io personalmente, come difensore, preferisco Gobert e Smart e Beverly, ma tenendo conto dell’attacco il premio ci sta.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Settembre 2020)

Lakers sul 2-0 dopo una partita incredibile. Dopo i primi minuti del terzo quarto Denver sotto di 16. Partita che sembra chiusa. Timeout dei Nuggets e rimonta fino a passare in vantaggio. I lakers riallungano sul +8 a 3 minuti dalla fine. Timeout Denver e si scatena Jokic che in amen porta Denver avanti 103 a 102 con 2 secondi e spicci da giocare, rimessa e buzzer di Davis. 

105-103 per i lacustri che hanno vinto solo grazie a Davis, che da solo ha tenuto in piedi la baracca. Lebron autore di 26 punti ma 22 nel primo tempo e solo 4 nel secondo tempo condito da airball e to sanguinosi. Denver ha sprecato una grande occasione. I Lakers ieri sera erano battibili, chissà se lo saranno ancora. Vedremo come influirà sul loro morale questa inculata cocente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2020)

Entrambe le serie appaiono ormai fortemente indirizzate dopo gara 4
Sia Miami che LA avanti 3-1, ma soprattutto in pieno controllo della serie (non me lo aspettavo ad est).

A questo punto mi attendo che entrambe la chiudano in 5 o massimo 6 partite.

Peccato salti LA FINALE però va detto che questi Heat se la stanno meritando eccome..certo, in finale contro LBJ e Davis gli do lo 0,05% di possibilità..sarebbe un miracolo già solo evitare il 4-0


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Entrambe le serie appaiono ormai fortemente indirizzate dopo gara 4
> Sia Miami che LA avanti 3-1, ma soprattutto in pieno controllo della serie (non me lo aspettavo ad est).
> 
> A questo punto mi attendo che entrambe la chiudano in 5 o massimo 6 partite.
> ...



Come previsto la finale ormai era scritta, nonostante il sussulto di orgoglio dei celtici in gara 5 alla fine la serie si è chiusa come da copione.

Finals che appaiono davvero scontate, LBJ si metterà al dito il 4° anello contro la sua ex squadra e se giocherà come contro i Nuggets vincerà anche il suo 4° titolo di MVP delle Finals, staccando leggende come Magic, Shaq e Duncan e mettendosi da solo all'inseguimento del (irragingibile?) MJ a quota 6.
Unico a poterlo insidiare tra i losangelini sembra essere Davis, che alle prime finals in carriera potrebbe rivelarsi come il fattore dominante della serie.

Alcune curiosità: i Lakers vincendo aggancerebbero i Celtics in testa alla classifica dei titoli vinti (17); LBJ potrebbe vincere il 4° anello con 3 franchigie diverse; Rondo avrebbe vinto 2 anelli: uno coi Celtics e uno coi Lakers
In caso di vittoria gli Heat salirebbero a 4 titoli, diventando la seconda franchigia più vincente negli ultimi 20 anni (insieme a San Antonio e dietro solo ai Lakers)

Osservatore d'eccezione O'Neal, per lui prima three peat coi lakers e poi trionfo in florida nel 2006, LBJ vuole emularlo al contrario


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come previsto la finale ormai era scritta, nonostante il sussulto di orgoglio dei celtici in gara 5 alla fine la serie si è chiusa come da copione.
> 
> Finals che appaiono davvero scontate, LBJ si metterà al dito il 4° anello contro la sua ex squadra e se giocherà come contro i Nuggets vincerà anche il suo 4° titolo di MVP delle Finals, staccando leggende come Magic, Shaq e Duncan e mettendosi da solo all'inseguimento del (irragingibile?) MJ a quota 6.
> Unico a poterlo insidiare tra i losangelini sembra essere Davis, che alle prime finals in carriera potrebbe rivelarsi come il fattore dominante della serie.
> ...



Trovo estremamente bugiardo il risultato della serie tra L.A, e Denver.

Denver è stata nettamente la migliore squadra, penalizzata da una serie di circostanze:

1) Le ignobili sceneggiate di Howard, tollerate dagli arbitri soprattutto nelle prime gare
2) La penalizzazione con i falli a Denver soprattutto in gara 1, gara 4 e gara 5. Jokic spesso è stato costretto a guardare buona parte della partita solo perchè Howard gli si buttava addosso e faceva actor studio.
3) L'infortunio di Murray che soprattutto lo ha tenuto sostanzialmente fuori da gara 5.
4) La protezione ai limiti dell'indecenza di Lebron soprattutto almeno una decina di falli di sfondamento su Grant invertiti in falli difensivi. in una serie punto a punto significa ribaltare il risultato.

Bravo A.Davis con il buzzer beater di gara 2, ma per il resto, per me meritava assolutamente Denver.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (29 Settembre 2020)

Lakers infermabili. L'unica squadra che avrebbe potuto dire qualcosa contro sarebbero stati solo i Clippers, che hanno preferito continuare a giocare ognuno per conto proprio, provocare e provocare e poi prenderla nel...

Ah, Doc Rivers licenziato. O ha rassegnato le dimissioni... Poco cambia. Lou che prenderà il ruolo di Head Coach è neanche quotato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Trovo estremamente bugiardo il risultato della serie tra L.A, e Denver.
> 
> Denver è stata nettamente la migliore squadra, penalizzata da una serie di circostanze:
> 
> ...



Non so, è difficile parlare di merito assoluto quando la serie è finita 4-1 per gli altri..posso anche concordare su quello che hai scritto, però in senso assoluto io ho sempre visto LA in pieno controllo della situazione..
Se guardiamo tutta la stagione i Lakers sono in finale meritatamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2020)

Gasato per questa finals. Nessuno crede nei Miami Heat? Stanno facendo dei playoff pazzeschi.

Spero in LeBron comunque, voglio rivedere i Lakers trionfare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Settembre 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Gasato per questa finals. Nessuno crede nei Miami Heat? Stanno facendo dei playoff pazzeschi.
> 
> Spero in LeBron comunque, voglio rivedere i Lakers trionfare.



Io credo molto negli Heat.
Ma io sono sempre contro le,squadre di Lebron perché non mi piacciono come giocano e non mi piace quanto sia,ma sempre, concesso di fare in attacco a Lebron.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io credo molto negli Heat.
> Ma io sono sempre contro le,squadre di Lebron perché non mi piacciono come giocano e non mi piace quanto sia,ma sempre, concesso di fare in attacco a Lebron.



A me lui mi è molto simpatico. Poi, opinione mia, è uno che poteva vincere molto di più, ma ha preferito rimanere tanti anni nella sua Cleveland dove per fortuna è riuscito a portare a termine la sua missione.

Pure nel passaggio ai Lakers, quest'anno sono fortissimi, ma l'anno scorso veniva criticato il passaggio perchè ci si aspettava che andasse in qualche franchigia più forte e più pronta per vincere subito.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io credo molto negli Heat.
> Ma io sono sempre contro le,squadre di Lebron perché non mi piacciono come giocano e non mi piace quanto sia,ma sempre, concesso di fare in attacco a Lebron.



Come con Harden: Se lo tocchi é fallo automatico (spesso) e quello mi da fastidio.

Spero in un impresa degli Heat. Squadra senza superstar (se non si considera Butler tale), talenti giovani e un feeling immenso.
Vedere il ringchasing di Green, Rondo e sopratutto Howard e Morris non mi piace molto. Vedo i Lakers come strafavoriti comunque. AD é un mismatch per tutti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Settembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Come con Harden: Se lo tocchi é fallo automatico (spesso) e quello mi da fastidio.
> 
> Spero in un impresa degli Heat. Squadra senza superstar (se non si considera Butler tale), talenti giovani e un feeling immenso.
> Vedere il ringchasing di Green, Rondo e sopratutto Howard e Morris non mi piace molto. Vedo i Lakers come strafavoriti comunque. AD é un mismatch per tutti



Adebayo alle altezze di AD non arriva, ma sará un osso.
La chiave per me é che l’assetto base dei Lakers é con 2 lunghi arroccandosi in area, ma con la batteria di tiratori di Miami: Robinson,Dragic, Hierro, il Crowder di questi playoff, se vogliamo anche Butler... devono stare all’occhio. Tanta zona non potranno farla. Inoltre il coach ing staff di Miami puó fare la differenza


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Settembre 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A me lui mi è molto simpatico. Poi, opinione mia, è uno che poteva vincere molto di più, ma ha preferito rimanere tanti anni nella sua Cleveland dove per fortuna è riuscito a portare a termine la sua missione.
> 
> Pure nel passaggio ai Lakers, quest'anno sono fortissimi, ma l'anno scorso veniva criticato il passaggio perchè ci si aspettava che andasse in qualche franchigia più forte e più pronta per vincere subito.



La mia non é antipatia personale, lo ritengo un grande uomo e uno dei 2 piú forti di tutti i tempi. Non mi piace il tipo di gioco. Spesso abusa della sua strapotenza fisica sfruttando la condiscendenza degli arbitri (richiamati all’ordine dai Lakers attraverso i canali ufficiali dopo gara 3 contro Denver), cosí. In passato abusava della tolleranza sulle infrazioni. Preferisco enormemente i giocatori tecnici come Doncic, Jokic e Murray. Inoltre come vedremo stasera, se non riesce ad innescare il contropiede primario, il gioco dei Lakers viene Congelato da Lebron che, ormai esperissimo, usa questo metodo per recuperare energie di tutta la squadra puntando sulla capacitá di trovare in isolamento o con uno scarico un canestro negli ultimi secondi di lui o di Davis. La squadra é anziana e quindi é necessario fare ció, ma certo vedere 10 giocatori che si trasferiscono in attacco e stanno fermi per 18-19 secondi non é un grande spettacolo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2020)

Ovviamente il mio tifo va ad uno dei 2 GOAT (e il mio preferito tra i due). 

Però Miami ha tutti gli strumenti necessari per rendere arduo il compito offensivo dei Lakers.
Adebayo starà incollato a Davis per tutto il tempo, mentre LeBron verosimilmente se lo prenderà Crowder (visto che Butler ha già ampiamente dimostrato di non volerlo mai accoppiare).
Se Adebayo dovrebbe reggere su Davis, al momento l'unico secondo me che può mettere in difficoltà a sprazzi LeBron è il solito Iguodala dalla panca, ma ormai non lo vedo capace di dare più di 12-15 minuti ad alto livello: fisicamente è bollitissimo e lontano parente dell'MVP finals 2015. 

Il mio pronostico? Lakers in 6, 4-2, LeBron MVP delle finali chiuse in tripla doppia di media. 
Tra i fattori decisivi, oltre al solito Davis, un Rondo che dimostrerà di essere un fattore quando la palla pesa e Howard pronto ad approfittare al massimo di Olynyk che switcherà puntualmente su di lui per lasciare Adebayo su Davis (altrimenti ne fa 40 in 20 minuti).
In sintesi, Miami ha la difesa per provare a limitare i Lakers, ma gli manca terribilmente quel giocatore in grado di inventarsi punti in proprio dal nulla quando il gioco si fa duro e il canestro si restringe.
I Lakers ne hanno 2 che secondo me al momento sono i due giocatori migliori della Lega, gli Heat invece hanno un ottimi difensori al around d'elite come Butler e Adebayo e tanti buoni giocatori (Iguodala, Olynyk, Crowder...) che rendono meglio in difesa che davanti.
Quelli più spiccatamente offensivi o sono troppo acerbi (Nunn) o vivono sul perimetro e non hanno l'esperienza necessaria per non farsi tremare la mano in un attacco che si preannuncia abbastanza asfittico (Robinson e Herro), visto che KCP e Green pur con tutti i loro difetti sanno essere dei diavoli sul perimetro se LeBron e Davis occupano l'interno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La mia non é antipatia personale, lo ritengo un grande uomo e uno dei 2 piú forti di tutti i tempi. Non mi piace il tipo di gioco. Spesso abusa della sua strapotenza fisica sfruttando la condiscendenza degli arbitri (richiamati all’ordine dai Lakers attraverso i canali ufficiali dopo gara 3 contro Denver), cosí. In passato abusava della tolleranza sulle infrazioni. Preferisco enormemente i giocatori tecnici come Doncic, Jokic e Murray. Inoltre come vedremo stasera, se non riesce ad innescare il contropiede primario, il gioco dei Lakers viene Congelato da Lebron che, ormai esperissimo, usa questo metodo per recuperare energie di tutta la squadra puntando sulla capacitá di trovare in isolamento o con uno scarico un canestro negli ultimi secondi di lui o di Davis. La squadra é anziana e quindi é necessario fare ció, ma certo vedere 10 giocatori che si trasferiscono in attacco e stanno fermi per 18-19 secondi non é un grande spettacolo.



Ho capito. Non me ne intendo molto quindi non so che dirti, mi limito a leggere ahahah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il mio tifo va ad uno dei 2 GOAT (e il mio preferito tra i due).
> 
> Però Miami ha tutti gli strumenti necessari per rendere arduo il compito offensivo dei Lakers.
> Adebayo starà incollato a Davis per tutto il tempo, mentre LeBron verosimilmente se lo prenderà Crowder (visto che Butler ha già ampiamente dimostrato di non volerlo mai accoppiare).
> ...



Approfitto per aprire un tema.

Sia tu, che l'utente Zosimo, ritenete LeBron uno dei due GOAT (l'altro presumo sia Jordan).
Io leggendo sul web, YouTube non lo vedo quasi mai tra i primi posti. Leggo la maggior parte che preferisce Kobe, poi vedo soprattutto Wilt Chamberlain.

Io non mi esprimo.


----------



## carlocarlo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gara 1 senza storia,
primi 6/7 minuti miami poi LA con una percentuale di triple spaventose e tutto open.
Dragic infortunato che salterà presumibilmente la serie, Jimmy e Bam invece infortunami ma ci saranno sicuramente in gara 2.
brutta partita di Lebron.
Davis MVP
cmq i time out di 2 ore nba alle 4 del mattino sono una sofferenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Come previsto gara 1 senza storia..troppo divario in campo, per me sta serie finisce 4-0..al massimo Miami porterà a casa la classica gara 3 dove i Lakers avanti 2-0 e con la serie instradata potrebbero rilassarsi un momento..


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Ottobre 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Approfitto per aprire un tema.
> 
> Sia tu, che l'utente Zosimo, ritenete LeBron uno dei due GOAT (l'altro presumo sia Jordan).
> Io leggendo sul web, YouTube non lo vedo quasi mai tra i primi posti. Leggo la maggior parte che preferisce Kobe, poi vedo soprattutto Wilt Chamberlain.
> ...



Discorso davvero ampio.
Posso dirti che come hobby ho lavorato (e in un certo senso ancora lavoro) nel settore della stampa sulla NBA, e nell'ambiente solitamente si è divisi su LeBron e Jordan con un vantaggio per quest'ultimo.
Kobe con tutto il bene che gli voglio per me non ha quel "quid" che hanno questi due qua.
Si potrebbe obiettare anche su Magic e Bird, giocatori pazzeschi, ma a mio parere le circostanze li hanno resi troppo poco longevi ad altissimi livelli rispetto a Jordan e LeBron (per forza di cose 12-13 anni di carriera non sono paragonabili a 15+).
Su Chamberlain il discorso cambia perchè se guardiamo solo ai suoi risultati è senza dubbio il giocatore più dominante di sempre, ma giocò in un basket davvero troppo diverso rispetto a quello odierno (soprattutto all'inizio degli anni 60 dove scrisse la maggior parte dei suoi record).
C'erano 2-3 fenomeni, 7-8 grandi giocatori e il resto era ben poca roba.
A mio modesto parere LBJ è il giocatore più completo mai visto su un campo da basket, costante ad alti livelli come nessuno mai.
MJ fu più decisivo? Forse, ma più che il famoso 6/6 finali vinte guarderei al 6/15 finali disputate in carriera, mentre LeBron sta a 10/17 al momento, e di quelle che ha perso può recriminare solo con Dallas, recuperata ampiamente con la mitica vittoria del 2016.
Tra l'altro, nel 2007 ha compiuto una delle più grandi imprese sportive di sempre portando in finale quella banda di pellegrini dei Cavs con Ilgauskas secondo violino. 

Detto ciò, i Lakers vincono dominando gara 1 e a meno di disastri (visti anche gli infortuni a Adebayo Dragic e Butler) si rischia una riedizione delle finals Lakers-Nets di inizio millennio, per chi si ricorda...


----------



## carlocarlo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Discorso davvero ampio.
> Posso dirti che come hobby ho lavorato (e in un certo senso ancora lavoro) nel settore della stampa sulla NBA, e nell'ambiente solitamente si è divisi su LeBron e Jordan con un vantaggio per quest'ultimo.
> Kobe con tutto il bene che gli voglio per me non ha quel "quid" che hanno questi due qua.
> Si potrebbe obiettare anche su Magic e Bird, giocatori pazzeschi, ma a mio parere le circostanze li hanno resi troppo poco longevi ad altissimi livelli rispetto a Jordan e LeBron (per forza di cose 12-13 anni di carriera non sono paragonabili a 15+).
> ...



purtroppo ultimamente le Finals sono poca cosa.. l'ovest è troppo piu forte dell'est.
spostato james ad ovest e si rischia il 4-0 ( che succedeva anche con james)
resta sempre l'incognita infortuni che come l'anno scorso hanno dato il titolo all'est. senza, forse c'è poca storia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Gara 1 senza storia,
> primi 6/7 minuti miami poi LA con una percentuale di triple spaventose e tutto open.
> Dragic infortunato che salterà presumibilmente la serie, Jimmy e Bam invece infortunami ma ci saranno sicuramente in gara 2.
> brutta partita di Lebron.
> ...



É andato storto tutto cio che poteva andare stori per gli Heat.

Grande inizio Heat con tanti punti su semplici PNR e 3P plays...e poi un run da tipo 73 a 22 punti prer i Lakers. Una disfatta.
Una volta che sono partiti a pieno regime e diversi giocatori dei Heat non hanno segnato wide open 3P-plays i Heat si sono disintegrati. Sui rebound non c'era storia.
Infortuni a Dragic, che saltera tutta la serie, Adebayo e Butler praticamente rendono game 1 un game 4. A sto punto sembra veramente non esserci piu storia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Discorso davvero ampio.
> Posso dirti che come hobby ho lavorato (e in un certo senso ancora lavoro) nel settore della stampa sulla NBA, e nell'ambiente solitamente si è divisi su LeBron e Jordan con un vantaggio per quest'ultimo.
> Kobe con tutto il bene che gli voglio per me non ha quel "quid" che hanno questi due qua.
> Si potrebbe obiettare anche su Magic e Bird, giocatori pazzeschi, ma a mio parere le circostanze li hanno resi troppo poco longevi ad altissimi livelli rispetto a Jordan e LeBron (per forza di cose 12-13 anni di carriera non sono paragonabili a 15+).
> ...



Grazie mille.

Su Bill Russell immagino fai lo stesso discorso per Chamberlain dato che giocavano nella stessa epoca.

E su Kareem che mi dici?


----------



## mandraghe (12 Ottobre 2020)

Alla fine hanno vinto i Lakers. Secondo me ha poco senso parlare di meriti o demeriti. In una situazione particolare probabilmente sono la squadra che si è adattata meglio al climax della bolla di Orlando. 

Come valore questo anello conta sicuramente meno di altri, però credo abbia poco senso parlare di titolo di cartone o farlocco. L'impegno ce l'hanno messo tutti e se la situazione era falsata allora squadre come Clippers e Bucks dovrebbero nascondersi perché hanno failato perfino in una situazione che avrebbe dovuto favorirli vista l'assenza di pressioni. 

Vedremo il prossimo anno cosa succederà, dubito che i Lakers si confermino: per tanti motivi: in primis perché, insieme agli Heat, hanno finito la stagione nel periodo in cui avrebbero dovuto cominciare la prossima. Inoltre ci sarà il ritorno dei Warriors e i Clippers avranno il dente avvelenato.

Mi auguro comunque che Silver non confermi le sue intenzioni: cioè giocare anche nel periodo olimpico. E' stato sufficiente che qualche partita delle finals si sovrapponesse con una della NFL per mandare a picco gli ascolti. Con la concomitanza delle olimpiadi l'interesse e gli ascolti della NBA crollerebbero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come previsto gara 1 senza storia..troppo divario in campo, per me sta serie finisce 4-0..al massimo Miami porterà a casa la classica gara 3 dove i Lakers avanti 2-0 e con la serie instradata potrebbero rilassarsi un momento..



Non ho sbagliato di molto..Finals scontatissime..il colpo di tosse di Miami in gara 5 è stato solo un piccolo sussulto nel controllo assoluto dei Lakers

Ovviamento LBJ MVP all'unanimità e che finisce di diritto nella leggenda


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Alla fine hanno vinto i Lakers. Secondo me ha poco senso parlare di meriti o demeriti. In una situazione particolare probabilmente sono la squadra che si è adattata meglio al climax della bolla di Orlando.
> 
> Come valore questo anello conta sicuramente meno di altri, però credo abbia poco senso parlare di titolo di cartone o farlocco. L'impegno ce l'hanno messo tutti e se la situazione era falsata allora squadre come Clippers e Bucks dovrebbero nascondersi perché hanno failato perfino in una situazione che avrebbe dovuto favorirli vista l'assenza di pressioni.
> 
> ...



Oltre ai Warriors e Clippers potrebbero dire la loro i Bucks e Brooklyn Nets con Durant e Irving.

Fantastica tutta questa competizione. Non vedo l'ora che inizi la stagione.


----------

